# مهندس السلامة بين الحاجه و الرفض



## M.E (24 يونيو 2008)

قد يكون ماسوف اقوله مبالغه لا داعي لها عند البعض. ولكنها تجربه احسست بها طيلة عملي في مجال السلامه.

ما وجدته ان الشركات جميعها تحتاج مهندس السلامه ولكن مقلّه في تدريبه وتهيئته وكما تعلمون ان مهندس السلامه ربما يكون مهندس ميكانيكي او كيميائي او كهربائي ولكن وضع في هذا المكان لسد وضيفه شاغره ولا يهم ان تدرب او لا فسوف يتعلم مع الزمن.

ما وجدته ان الموضفين ينظرون الى مهندس السلامه وكأنه شرطي او رجل مباحث غير مرغوب فيه ... لأن الكثير يعتقد أن مهمة مهندس السلامه هي تصيد اخطاء الاخرين وكتابة التقارير فيهم.

ما وجدته ان بعض المدراء يتشدقون بإسم السلامه .. وعند الجد تجدهم مقلين في الاهتمام بها وكأنها نوع من انواع اضاعة الوقت و المال.


عزوف الكثير من الشباب عن هذا التخصص وكأنه تخصص من لم يجد وضيفه. فلا يمانع المهندس ان يعمل في التسويق او في الجدوله ولكن يصاب بالإحباط اذا دعي الى السلامه.


ولكن عندي شعور كبير بأن الصحوه الكبيره الموجوده عند الغرب حول السلامه سوف تصلنا في المستقبل القريب.... واسأل الله ان يعجل بهذا فنحن مازنا متأخرين متأخرين.


----------



## M.E (24 يونيو 2008)

في نظري ان مهندس السلامه يحتاج ان يكون ملم بعدة جوانب :


1- كيفية عمل المنشأه التي يعمل بها ويحدد اماكن الخطر و الاقل خطوره.
2- ان يكون عنده مبادئ في كيفية التعامل مع الجمهور . فمهندس السلامه سوف يواجه اصناف متنوعه من البشر.
3- يحتاج الى معرفه في كيفية كتابة التقارير .
4- يحتاج الى معرفه في كيفية توصيل المعلومه.
5- يحتاج الى معرفه ادارية فمهندس السلامه يجب ان يكون صاحب شخصيه قوية ولا يجامل على حساب السلامه.

كل هذه الامور تحتاج الى دورات وتدريب ولكن من يهتم !!!!


----------



## الطيرالمسافر (25 يونيو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

العزيز M.E 

لقد أثرت موضوع فى غايه الاهميه وهو مدى الاحتياج الفعلى لمهندس السلامه 

فى البدايه أود ان أعرفك بنفسى فأنا مهندس ميكانيكا قوى خريج احد الجامعات المصرية دفعه 2001 بتقدير عام جيد وهو تقدير ليس بالضعيف 

حاصل على دورات تدريبية تحوليه لمده 6 شهور فى مجال التحكم الالى او الالكتروميكانك 

ومنذ ان تخرجت وانا اعمل فى المجال الهندسى و كمهندس سلامه وصحه ومهنيه منذ سنتين تقريبا وايضا عملت كمهندس موقع تركيبات ميكانيكيه Piping 

وبعد عامين من عملى كمهندس سلامه وصحه مهنيه تكونت لدى فكره ووجهه نظر حيال هذا العمل 

أرى ان فى المنطقه العربيه عموما كما تفضلت وأشرت حضرتك ان هناك الحاجه الى مهندس السلامه ولكن ليس فى كل الشركات 

غالبا ما تكون هذه الشركات شركات تعمل فى مجال المقاولات ويفرض عليهم العميل وجود مهندس أمن وسلامه بالموقع 

وسوف أكون أمين معك ان قلت لك ان هذه المهنيه لا تتطلب اى خلفيه هندسيه على الاطلاق وسوف اشرح لك هذا بالتفصيل 

أولا صاحب العمل والمالك والمقاول كل ما يهمهم هو ظهور الموقع بشكل جيد وذلك عن طريق النظافه والترتيب أما بالنسبه للموضوعات التخصصيه أو الامور الفنيه والتى يلزمها مشوره فنيه فى مجال السلامه على سبيل المثال : أعمال الحفر لا تستدعى وجود مهندس أمن وسلامه والاكثر من ذلك لا تطلب مشورته وذلك لوجود مهندس مدنى بالموقع يكون مهمته تحديد الاحتياطات اللازمه لتأمين أعمال الحفر ولا أعتقد انى كمهندس أمن وسلامه وحاصل على بكالوريوس هندسه القوى الميكانيكه وبعض الدورات التدريبيه أكفأ من مهنس مدنى درس وتعلم لمده 5 سنوات بكليه الهندسه ما يجعله مؤهل لتأمين أعمال الحفر ويكون دور مهندس الامن والسلامه هنا وضع سفتى تيب على الحفر بعد اتمامه وكما ذكرت حضرتك ان الشركات جميعها تحتاج مهندس السلامه ولكن مقلّه في تدريبه وتهيئته وكما تعلمون ان مهندس السلامه ربما يكون مهندس ميكانيكي او كيميائي او كهربائي ولكن وضع في هذا المكان لسد وضيفه شاغره ولا يهم ان تدرب او لا فسوف يتعلم مع الزمن. يا عزيزى مهما تدرب مهندس الامن والسلامه لن يكون كمهندس المدنى فى اعمال الحفر ولا كمهندس الكهرباء فى اعمال عزل مصادر الطاقه وتأمين الالات وحتى ان تدرب ليس هناك من يعير الموضوع اهتماما 

ثانيا : ليس هناك مسمى وظيفى يسمى مهندس أمن وسلامه وسوف اقول لك انه لا توجد كليه على مستوى العالم تعطى بكالوريس الهندسه فى مجال السلامه والصحه المهنيه 

وعليه فأن من يعمل بهذه المهنه هم من ليس لهم عمل ويطلق عليهم فى المواقع مشرف امن وسلامه او ضابط امن وسلامه 

وما وجدته انت "ما وجدته ان الموضفين ينظرون الى مهندس السلامه وكأنه شرطي او رجل مباحث غير مرغوب فيه ... لأن الكثير يعتقد أن مهمة مهندس السلامه هي تصيد اخطاء الاخرين وكتابة التقارير فيهم." وجدته انا ايضا بل ساقول لك أكثر من ذلك انهم ينظرون اليه الشخص نظره من لا عمل له "ملوش لزمه يعنى" والاكثر من ذلك انه شخص معطل مضيع للوقت وحمل مادى وتكلفه على المشروع 

وما وصفت به المديرين "ما وجدته ان بعض المدراء يتشدقون بإسم السلامه .. وعند الجد تجدهم مقلين في الاهتمام بها وكأنها نوع من انواع اضاعة الوقت و المال." هو أكثر من ذلك بكثير فهم لا يهتمون الا بنظافه الموقع وكثير منهم لا يهتم أساسا بالموضوع كليا

والان ان تسأل عن عزوف الشباب " عزوف الكثير من الشباب عن هذا التخصص وكأنه تخصص من لم يجد وضيفه. فلا يمانع المهندس ان يعمل في التسويق او في الجدوله ولكن يصاب بالإحباط اذا دعي الى السلامه."

نعم هو عمل من لا عمل له وأعرف الكثير ممن يطلقون على انفسهم مهندسى امن وسلامه من هم حاصلون على بكالريوس تجاره وليسانس حقوق وبكالريوس خدمه اجتماعيه .. اى مؤهل عالى والسلام والتحق بدورتين وبقى مهندس وهؤلاء من يفضلهم اصحاب العمل لضعف رواتبهم ولانه ليس مطلوب منهم اى دعم فنى 

وأخيرا لقد اثرت نقطه لا اتفق معك فيها 


ولكن عندي شعور كبير بأن الصحوه الكبيره الموجوده عند الغرب حول السلامه سوف تصلنا في المستقبل القريب.... واسأل الله ان يعجل بهذا فنحن مازنا متأخرين متأخرين.

ليس هناك صحوه عند الغرب ولا حاجه – والعلم موجود عندنا .. بس اللى يطبقه 

الموضوع كله ان الموقع يبقى نظيف 

 عزيزى تقبل مرورى ولا تنسى ان قسم السلامه والصحه المهنيه فى هذا الموقع يقع فى زيل القائمه !!!!!!!!!!!!

مع ان السفتى فرست


----------



## تمبيزة (25 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم
شكرا أخي على هذا الموضوع الهام جدا
إن مهندس السلامة في كل الشركات أو أغلبها ينضرون إليه و كأنه شرطي أو شيء من هذا القبيل. لكن بالتواصل وتحسين و تصليح المشاكل التي بالشركة ستساعده على البروز و بناء هيكل أساسي بالشركة
وشكرا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (25 يونيو 2008)

أخوتي الأعزاء: 
كل ما تقولونه صحيح 100 % وهذا ما نلمسه فعلاً من أصحاب ومدرء المنشآت 
ولكن كلى كل حال علينا السعي دائماً نحو التطور وإفهام هؤلاء معنى السلامة المهنية وما يمكن ان تعود عليهم من أرباح من خلال: 
- حماية اليدي العاملة الماهرة المدربة 
- حماية موقع العمل وأدواته من التلف 
- وبقية الأمور التي أنتم على دراية بها 

عسى من الله عز وجل أن نصل إلى يوم نجد صاحب العمل تصبح لديه السلامة هدف منشود


----------



## علي الحميد (25 يونيو 2008)

أعمل في السلامة منذ خمس سنوات ... 

في بداية الأمر عانيت بعض المشاكل مع المدراء والمهندسين ... بعد مرور سنة أصبح الكل يبحث عني ويطلب مقابلتي بل ويحس بان وجودي مهم جداً في أي عمل يبدأون به .. والأسباب هي:

1- كن مبادر : 

لا تنتظر احد أن يطلب منك أن تقوم بعملك .. يعني عندما يكون لدى مدير المحطة أي عمل يتعلق بالسلامة فإني أبادر للقيام به حتى ولو في وقتي الخاص وأعطيه له ليرفعه بإسمه .. وبعد ذلك أصبح يشركني في كل أمور العمل ويدعمني بكل ما أريد بدون تردد. 

مثال بسيط على المبادرة : عرضت عليهم أن أقدم لهم عرض تقديمي يوضح أداء السلامة في موقع العمل خلال 3 سنوات لكي يقدموه للرئيس التنفيذي ... وهكذا كان أنا عملت العرض .. وهم قدموه بإسمهم وفي النهاية ارتحت في عملي 4 سنوات نتيجة لهذا العرض.

2- كن متفهم : 

كلنا نؤمن أن الاهتمام بالسلامة أهم من الانتاج والارباح ... ولكن يجب أن تفهم أن كل مدير فوقه مدير آخر يضغط عليه .. وفي النهاية الضاغط الأكبر هو المستهلك ..

مثال بسيط على التفهم : 
لا يسمح للموظف أن يعمل في درجات الحرارة العالية (عند التربينات مثلاً) لكن عندما تنطفئ الكهرباء لديك أنت كمستهلك ما هي خياراتك؟ ان يعمل الموظف في درجة حرارة عالية حتى تعود لك الكهرباء خلال 15 دقيقة أو أن تطبق أنظمة السلامة 100% فلا تعود لك الكهرباء إلا بعد 3 ساعات حتى ينتظروا أن تبرد التربينة ...

3- كن صاحب رسالة: 

إذا تأكد الموظفين أنك تدعمهم بالسلطة الممنوحة لك فستجد منهم السمع والطاعة ... دائماً قل لهم "هدفي أن تعودوا لأطفالكم" ... قل لهم "عندما تنتهي ساعات العمل وتعودوا لبيوتكم سالمين أكون قد استحقيت راتبي لذلك اليوم" ... 

صاحب الرسالة يحب إيصال رسالته مهما كان الثمن .. جمعت كل أرقام الجوالات في منطقة العمل التابعة لي (1000 موظف موزعين على 73 ألف كيلومتر مربع) وبدأت بإرسال تهنئة بالأعياد مع عبارة بسيطة عن أحد الأخطار التي تقع خلال هذه الفترة... ولك أن تتخيل ردة الفعل والشكر من كل الموظفين على هذا العمل. 


4- كن قائداً وسيتطوع الجنود :

في احد رسائل الجوال أرسلت رقم جوالي وطلبت من أي موظف يلاحظ شيء على السلامة أن يراسلني بأي وسيلة وبدون الحاجة لذكر أسماء .. وأقوم مباشرة بمراسلت المدير المعني بالأمر والاستفسار عن سبب طلبه القيام بمثل هذا العمل غير الآمن وأطلب إيقافه مباشرة وأرسل له رسالة رسمية توضح تحمله كافة النتائج للإستمرار بهذا الخطأ وغالباً ما يوقف العمل ويتم الإصلاح. سرعة التفاعل مع الموظف ودعمه شكلت لدي فريق من "المخبرين" حيث أعرف ما يحدث في كل مكان وأتدخل في الوقت المناسب وهذا كله لصالح العمل. مع ملاحظة أن أحياناً أضطر إلى قطع مسافة 70 إلى 100 كيلومتر للوقوف على ملاحظة أحد الموظفين وإيقاف العمل.

5- كن محباً:

لا تحقد على أحد مهما تصرفه وألفاظه وتأكد أنه يقول لك ذلك لأنه يريد إنهاء العمل بسرعة .. وسبق ان وقع بيني وبين أحد الموظفين خلاف وأساء لي فتجاهلت إساءته ولكني عاقبته على خطأه.. وبعد اسبوع قابلته في مهمة أخرى فرحبت به كثيراً ولاحظت أنه تفاجأ بذلك ولكن هذه غيرت تعامله معي 180 درجة..


6- كن ودوداً: 

لا تزر الموقع فقط للقيام بالتفتيش .. أمض بعض الوقت في الحديث مع الموظفين عن مشاكل العمل وتبادل معهم النكات .. واجعل هذه الزيارة "علاقات عامة" ... أحاديثك المتكررة معهم حول أمور أخرى غير تفتيش السلامة وملاحظاته تجعل "صديق" أكثر منك "مفتش سلامة.


7- كن قدوة : لن أشرح هذه أنتم أعرف بها ولكن إسأل نفسك سؤال بسيط .. هل تربط حزام الأمان في السيارة ؟


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (26 يونيو 2008)

سدد الله خطاك أخ علي ووفقك 

ما تقوله هو مثال للمهندس الناجح


----------



## petroble (30 يونيو 2008)

*المهندس العضو*
*اننى فخورا بموضوعك الذى المفروض ان يكون عنوانه كيف تصبح مهندس سلامة ناجح وبعيدا عن الاخوه الأعزاء المحبطين من عملهم واستكمالا" لكلامك ان هذه المهنه ليست مثل مهندس المدنى أو مهندس الكهرباء أو مهندس الميكانيكا وانما هى رسالة مثل الطبيب و المدرس لما لها من اهداف سامية وهى:*
*1. **المحافظة على الأنسان وهو أغلى ثروه على وجهه الارض*
*2. **المحافظة على الممتلكات التى بها نحيىوتستمر الحياة*
*3. **المحافظة على البيئة المحيطة بنا 

ولذلك على مهندس السلامة ان يكون غير نمطى فى عمله *​


----------



## الطيرالمسافر (28 يونيو 2009)

وفقكم الله ورعاكم وسدد على طريق الحق خطاكم


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (29 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كلام ومعلومات ونصائح رائعة ولكن يا إخواني لاحظت بأن جميع الحديث عن مهندس السلامة
اين دور الفني؟؟ :72:


----------



## os2_78 (6 يوليو 2009)

م-على السبيعى 
تحية طيبة وبعد.
جزاك الله خيرا على هذا النصح 
ولكن هذه الامور لا تتم الامع الخبرة الواسعة وحسن تبصر الهدف وقبل كل ذلك توفيق المولى عز وجل
سدد الله خطاكم وجعلكم نورا نهتدى به


----------



## masd2006 (6 يوليو 2009)

احسست عندما رايت هذا الموضوع في المنتدي انها رساله موجهه لي شخصيا لانني اعاني الان من هذه المشكله حيث انني في معظم الاوقات احس انني غير مرغوب في من العمال والمهندسين وحتي من المديرين وعندما اقدم لهم تقرير عن مشكلة ما وكاني اعطل سير العمل مع اني اعمل في شركه امريكيه تتسم بالنظام والحزم ورغم هذا اواجهه هذه المشاكل وكثيرا اسئل نفسي -- اغمض عيني كي لا يغضب من احد ام اقوم بعملي كما ينبغي ولا ابالي بهم علي الرغم اني استعمل اسلوب الشد والجذب واتحاور مع الجميع ولكن عندما اتخد موقفا معين تجاه مهندس ما قام بشيء ضد قواعد السيفتي لا يتخذ المدير اي موقف لانه لايريد ان يغضب المهندس واري نفسي غير مؤثر في الاخرين ويصيبني احباط شديد 00000000 شكرا علي هذا الموضوع القيم الذي يهم كل من يعمل في هذا المجال


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (14 يوليو 2009)

you're right guys. For me the most important think for the HSE man is to 
correct the unsafe acts and show the safe way for the workers before doing any action to make workers feeling you want to help them not to blame them


----------



## رياض محمد جواد (17 أكتوبر 2009)

الاخ الطير المسافر 
بعدالتحية
من قال لك انه لاتوجد كلية للسلامةفي العالم ،حيث اني خريج كلية السلامة منذ 25 سنةللعلم وتوجد هذا التخصص في الكثير من جامعات العالم.


----------



## tomasz (20 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

إخواني وزملائي في التخصص السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أريد الإجابة على هذا الموضوع وهو فعلا موضوع حساس جدا لدرجة ان فتح هذا الموضوع والإجابات الموجودة في هذا الموضوع لم تعطي حقه او حتى ابسط حق من حقوق الموضوع

إن نقص الوعي الإداري هو السبب الوحيد في ما تصل إليه اللا مبالا في موضوع السلامة المهنية ليس كمهندس سلامة أو فني سلامة بل هو كموضوع السلامة وما هي الخسائر المادية المترتبة على هذا الموضوع من ادوات سلامة وفني أخصائي ومهندسي ذو إختصاص وبالفكر ذات نقص الوعي الإداري في موضوع السلامة المهنية فهو يهتم بالمادة اولا ثم الامور الثانوية والسلامة المهنية تعتبر من الامور الثانوية في نظرهم

وإسمحوا لي في التعليق والرد على جميع الاعضاء الذين شاركوا في هذا الموضوع حتى يتسنى لنى النقاش فيه وإجاد حلول مناسبة لهذا الموضوع



m.e قال:


> قد يكون ماسوف اقوله مبالغه لا داعي لها عند البعض. ولكنها تجربه احسست بها طيلة عملي في مجال السلامه.
> 
> ما وجدته ان الشركات جميعها تحتاج مهندس السلامه ولكن مقلّه في تدريبه وتهيئته وكما تعلمون ان مهندس السلامه ربما يكون مهندس ميكانيكي او كيميائي او كهربائي ولكن وضع في هذا المكان لسد وضيفه شاغره ولا يهم ان تدرب او لا فسوف يتعلم مع الزمن.
> 
> ...



الإجابة :- أخي الفاضل m.e

في الفقرة الاولى انت ذكرت بان جميع الشركات تحتاج إلى مهندس سلامة ولكن ... إلى اخر المقالة هذا هو الوعي الإداري الذي يجب ان نقوم نحن العاملين في هذا المجال بتطويره وتطوير وعي السلامة المهنية لدى الإدارة وتعريفهم بما هي حسنات هذه الوظيفة من جهة مادية ومن جهة معنوية حتى تستطيع ان تكسب دعم كامل من الإدارة في هذا المجال ويتم ذلك بشرح كل نواوحي الموضوع انا شخصيا واجهتني هذه المشكلة أثناء بدئي في العمل في الشركة التي أعمل فيها في العاصمة الاردنية عمان لكن بعد ان قمت بما ذكرته في الاعلى فقد تسهل علي العمل وبشكل ملحوظ حتى ان الإدارة العامة لدى الشركة لا ترجع في إستشارات السلامة المهنية إلا لي وهذا ما أعطاني الحافز في الإنتاج والعمل بجد والحمد لله

اما سبب عزوف الكثير من الشباب عن هذا التخصص فهو كذلك ما قلته في الاعلى وذلك لان الشاب لا يجد من يدعمه في إدارته حتى يستمر في ذلك

وكذلك نرجع إلى وعي الموظفين إلى ضرورة وجود السلامة المهنية في حياتهم المهنية اليومية وليس فقط المهنية بل حياتهم اليومية لانه إذا لم يكن هناك شرطي يقوم بحراسة وتسير السير فان الإنسان بطبعه سوف يسير بطريقة عشاوئية إذا مهندس او موظف السلامة هو شرطي يجب ان يحترم وان تتبع تعليماته مثل الشرطي




الطيرالمسافر قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> العزيز m.e
> 
> ...



أخي الطير المسافر اعتذر عن الإدلاء بالرد على موضوعك لاني سوف اقوم بالرد عليه بشكل اخر ورد منفرد




المهندس غسان خليل علوة قال:


> أخوتي الأعزاء:
> كل ما تقولونه صحيح 100 % وهذا ما نلمسه فعلاً من أصحاب ومدرء المنشآت
> ولكن كلى كل حال علينا السعي دائماً نحو التطور وإفهام هؤلاء معنى السلامة المهنية وما يمكن ان تعود عليهم من أرباح من خلال:
> - حماية اليدي العاملة الماهرة المدربة
> ...



نعم أخي غشان المهم هو حماية الايدي العاملة وحماية موقع العمل من المخاطر المتوقعة شائوا ام أبو



علي السبيعي قال:


> أعمل في السلامة منذ خمس سنوات ...
> 
> في بداية الأمر عانيت بعض المشاكل مع المدراء والمهندسين ... بعد مرور سنة أصبح الكل يبحث عني ويطلب مقابلتي بل ويحس بان وجودي مهم جداً في أي عمل يبدأون به .. والأسباب هي:
> 
> ...




أريد التعليق على هذه النقطة فقط وهي بانه يمكنك العمل على درجات حرارة عالية وان تعمل بأمان كذلك بإستخدام بعض ادوات الحماية الشخصية او بعض الامور التي تقلل من درجات الحرارة 

اما باقي الامور فهي بصراحة ممتازة

اشكرك على التوضيح



رياض محمد جواد قال:


> الاخ الطير المسافر
> بعدالتحية
> من قال لك انه لاتوجد كلية للسلامةفي العالم ،حيث اني خريج كلية السلامة منذ 25 سنةللعلم وتوجد هذا التخصص في الكثير من جامعات العالم.




اخي رياض جواد

أستطيع تزويدك بالكثير من الجامعات التي تدرس السلامة المهنية وإختصاصاتها وللعلم فإن في الاردن هناك معهد متخصص في هذا المجال


إذا إخواني الاحباء

الوعي الإداري بأمور السلامة المهنية هو اهم نقطة قبل الإنتقال إلى التدريب والعمل الميداني 

وشكرا للجميع واعتذر على الإطالة


----------



## المهندسة المطلعة (20 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## tshk200 (6 يونيو 2010)

انا وجدت موقع عربي علي الانترنت وتقريبا الموقع خاص فقط بأعمال السلامة 
واعتقد انه جيد بس تقريبا تحت التعديل 
www.ksafireacademy.com


----------



## tshk200 (6 يونيو 2010)

دعوة إلي جميع مهندسي السلامة 
مرحبا بكم في بيتكم 
www.ksafireacademy.com 
اعتقد انهم في مرحلة التعديل ويحتاجون لمشرفين ومشاركات


----------



## ahmedyani (12 يونيو 2010)

كلام منطقي واضح وصريح


----------



## د/ سمير رجب (14 يونيو 2010)

*مسئول السلامة و الصحة المهنية*

كان لى حظ العمل فى مجال السلامة و الصحة المهنية كمفتش حكومى ، و كمستشار عمال ، و مستشار فى بعض الشركات الصناعية الأجنبية ، و فى نفس الوقت شارك فى وضع تشريع بلادى و تأليف عدة كتب فى هذا المجال . و أبلغ من العمر 65 عاما و لقد دمعت دعينى و أنا أقرأ معانات الذين يعملون معى فى هذا المجال ، وكل ما يقال عن أوضاع العاملين فى السلامة فى الصحة المهنية فى بلادنا العربية متشابه ، و الإختلاف الوحيد هو عند من تعمل ؟ ، و من يقوم بالتفتيش عليك ؟ . فكل صاحب عمل يلتزم بأحكام القانون الذى يطبق عليه . فأذا كانت أحكام القانون عامة ، ليس فيها مواصفات محددة ، كما فى المصانع الوطنية فى بلادنا ، فهى كلمات مطاطة تتبع أهواء المفسرين ، و أولهم هو المفتش الحكومى . فالتغطية الورقية هى أساس العمل ، و الفهلوى الذى يقوم بتلك التغطية هو الفائز فيها . أما إذا كان الإلتزام بمعاير أجنبية ( شركة دولية ) ، فان الشركة لن تقبل إلا من يعرف تلك المعايير ، و ستقوم بتدريب لتنفيذ تلك المعايير .و فى هذه الحالات تبحث الشركات بإجتهاد عن تلك الفئة المتميزة ، و أعرف فنيين يبلغ راتبهم أربعة آلاف جنيه شهريا ، و أخصائيون يبلغ رواتبهم عشرة ألاف ، يعملون فى شركات صناعية ، و ليست شركات بترول ... كما لى أصدقاء يحصلون على ألف جنية فقط ، هناك فرق بينهما ، و يمكنك معرفة الفرق بمجرد النظر إليهم ، و سؤالهم أين يعملون ، و ماهو طموحهم فى الحياة .
إلى أين تتجه بلادنا فى مجال السلامة و الصحة المهنية . الرد ، أعتقد أنه واضح للجميع . إننا نتجه إلى الأفضل . دخول الإستثمارات ، و الإلتزام بالمعايير الدولية ، و ظهور برامج التدريب الأجنبية على الساحة ، و تحول الكثير من مهندسى الصيانة و الجودة إلى مهندسى سلامة ، و إالإستفادة بعلوم السلوك البشرى لتعديل السلوك غير الآمن للعمال ، و محاسبة المهندسين على السلامة المهنية للعمال أسوة بمحاسبتهم على الإنتاج . 
باقى على الجهات الحكومية أن تعدل من أوضاعها ، و من برامج تدريبها ، و علينا نحن أن نتفائل و نسلح أنفسنا بالعلم و الإلتزام بالتفكير العلمى و الإبتعاد عن خرافات التفكير ، و الصبر و طرق الأبواب مرات و مرات ، و لا نضيع الوقت الكثير فيما لا يفيد و البكاء على العفونات . فالبداية هى أنتم يا شباب ، و أحوالكم أفضل كثيرا منا، فتخطوا منطقة الضباب بسرعة .


----------



## محمودالحسيني (18 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا يادكتور ونرجوا مزيدا من النصائح والمشاركات ونتمنى لكم دوام التوفيق


----------



## ابوعلى الزيدى (20 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم هذه اول مشاركة لي فى الملتقى اتمنى من البارى عز وجل ان يوفقنى فى هذه الرسالة اعزائى اعضاء الملتقى 
هندسة السلامة هى اختصاص ممتاز وانا احد المهندسين خريج هندسة السلامة فى العمل منذ1985 من جمهورية يوغسلافيا سابقاوبالتحديد من مدينة نيش
فمهندس السلامة هو الشخص الاول السؤل عن السلامة فى الموقع وله خطة عمل بموجبها يبين كيفية اخلاء الموقع بالسرعة الممكنة وطرق مكافحة الحرائق وسرعة نقل الجرحى وطريقة نقلهم واماكن الاسعافات الاولية وكيفية الاتصال مع السلطات العامة من مطافئ واسعاف ووزارة الداخلية وخلافه وان شاءالله للموضوع تكملة ساذكرهالاحقا.


----------



## مسؤول سفتى (21 يوليو 2010)

بصراحة موضوعكم شيق جدا وانا سمعت عن دكتور _اسمة عباس_ وهوة المسؤول الاول والخيرة عن الصحة المهنية بالشركة المصرية لمنتوجات النيتروجين ممكن يساعدكم ودة رقمة _0178283554_


----------



## ابوعلى الزيدى (25 يوليو 2010)

ان الملايين من حوادث العمل التى تقع فى كل عام ومسببة خسائرومعاناة بشرية واقتصادية ومن هنا تبرز اهمية هندسة السلامة والصحة المهنية فى ايجاد بيئة عمل خالية من الحوادث والكوارث
فمهندس السلامة عمله عمل انسانىبحت لانه من ضمن عمله الاستعداد لحماية العمال بالدرجة الاولى والمكائن والمعدات بالدرجة الثانية والى اللقاء


----------



## dnadna (10 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم / ارجو المساعدة من مهندسى السلامة
حيث اننى خريج جديد 2010 حاصل على بكالوريوس علوم تخصص كيمياء-جيولوجيا وقد دخلت دورتين فى مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية وهما الاوشا للصناعات العامة والاوشا للصناعات الانشائية. 
وامامى فرصة عمل كمهندس سلامة فى كبرى شركات الانشاءات فى السعودية ولم يسبق لى ان تدربت عمليا على هذه المهنة. فارجو المساعدة يا اخوانى ما الذى يجب عمله قبل الالتحاق بهذا العمل لكى اصبح مهندس سلامة ناجح حيث اننى ليس لدى اى خبرة عملية


----------



## جيل أكتوبر (16 يونيو 2013)

أعتقد أنه ليس شرطا أن يكون مسئول السلامة فى مواقع الإنشاءات كمثال... مهندسا وحتى لو كان مهندسا فهو من حيث التخصص لن يكون خبيرا فى كل بنود العمل فى الإنشاءات 
وعلى هذا أعتقد أن وجود شخص ملم بكل الأخطار فى كل الموضوعات المرتبطة بالإنشاءات فهو جدير بهذا العمل والدورات مهمة فعلا لكن وحدها لاتكفى فى هذا المجال
لذلك من المهم جدا عمل اختبار شخصى لمن يرغبون فى العمل فى هذه المهنة المتشعبة فى أكثر من اتجاه.
وأرى فى النهاية أن هذه أمور يستوى فيها المهندسون وغير المهندسين.


----------

